# Kindle's web browser



## KindleKarl (Jan 3, 2011)

Is anyone a regular user of the Kindle's web browser? Do you have a list of websites that work well with the Kindle? 
These are the websites I have:

http://FindWordsFast.com - help with word games
http://ClassicNotepad.com - a notepad
http://ClassicCalendar.com - a simple calendar
http://mobile.allrecipes.com - recipes when I'm in the kitchen

If you don't know how to access the browser:
Press *Home*, press *Menu*, select *Experimental*, select *Launch Browser*


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't found too many sites I can't go on, actually. I check my Gmail and my facebook, along with a couple other websites I haunt


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I really don't care for the browser. It is difficult to navigate around the page. Plus I am used to a color browser. But for basic use, it is tolerable.


----------



## Sawdust (Jan 17, 2011)

For weather forecasts in the USA, this National Weather Service page is simple enough to work OK on the Kindle. 
Just enter your city and state and then bookmark the page after it loads...

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Memphis&state=TN&site=MEG&textField1=35.1056&textField2=-90.007&e=0


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

KindleMap.net is pretty good for getting directions and maps/street views.

And kinstant.com has quite a few links to other web sites that work well with the Kindle, listed by category.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 13, 2011)

KindleKarl said:


> Is anyone a regular user of the Kindle's web browser? Do you have a list of websites that work well with the Kindle?


great idea for a thread. You should consider making this thread a sticky.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is a nice first page to link to the mobile (and thus Kindle-friendly) versions of many popular pages:
http://cantoni.mobi/


----------

